# Mogen David Blackberry wine help



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

So, my wife fell in love with this wine while we were in Louisiana. Unfortunaltely, I can't find anywhere to buy it around here and no online wine store that I can find having this brand will ship to VA. Can anyone help with a resource, or if someone is willing to buy a case and send it to me. PM if you can help!
http://www.shopperswines.com/product.asp?ItemNo=58840


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

She actually drinks that stuff? How about a case of Thunderbird to go with it?
:r:r:r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> She actually drinks that stuff? How about a case of Thunderbird to go with it?
> :r:r:r


 Maybe I'm outa line here , but that sounds kind of condescending and rude. SO what if his wife likes it. He seems to be seriously asking about it:2

It may not be Opus or Caymus or Whatever someone else feels is a Great Wine. But if she enjoys it whats the difference?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks Like Bevmo Has it. I did not go through the whole checkout process but it looks like they ship to VA.

Here is the link:

http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.asp?area=home&pf_id=00000006332


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> She actually drinks that stuff? How about a case of Thunderbird to go with it?
> :r:r:r


This isn't like the 20/20 you're prob thinking of.

Boone, if you can't get it off bevmo, I could help you out. Let me know.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Hell, I don't care! It's cheaper than the Asti she was drinking earlier! More money for smokes! It's all about the taste, after all.:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Galaxie_xl said:


> This isn't like the 20/20 you're prob thinking of.
> 
> Boone, if you can't get it off bevmo, I could help you out. Let me know.


I'll get with the wife and see what she wants to do. Thanks!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Try Manischewitz, both Mogen David and Manischewitz are Kosher wines and used in churches and synagoges worldwide. If you don't have any luck, ask your local pastor, priest, or rabbi and they should be able to source this wine for you.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I got a line on some Pagan pink Ripple if that helps?


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Maybe I'm outa line here , but that sounds kind of condescending and rude. SO what if his wife likes it. He seems to be seriously asking about it:2
> 
> It may not be Opus or Caymus or Whatever someone else feels is a Great Wine. But if she enjoys it whats the difference?


That is what's called a JOKE! Lighten up some.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> That is what's called a JOKE! Lighten up some.


Yeah, Didn't sound very funny. Must be my sense of Humor.

Maybe you should have said you were just kidding (j/k), For those of us who don't get it.:2


----------

